# Repair and modification help b8200



## 20ozjolt (Jul 28, 2015)

First is there a way to replace the tachometer cable without removing the fuel tank?
Second how can I install a water temperature gage into this tractor?

Thank you

Mods if this tractor belongs in the small section I apologize, I was always taught that if the transmission is the frame then it's a "farm" tractor and all the other little stuff is a lawn tractor


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi 20ozjolt,

Greetings from the tractor forum. 

One thing you can try if your tachometer cable is in a tight area. Tape your new cable firmly to the old cable end-to-end and use the old cable to pull the new one into place. If that fails, you can try running a "snake" wire thru the tight area and tie it onto your new cable, and pull it through. Just don't get too rough if it hangs up. You can work the cable both ways to get it to ease up thru tight spots.

You are going to have to get an oil pressure sending unit and gauge that are compatible with each other for reasonably accurate pressure readings. 
The sending unit is a variable resistor that is pressure actuated. The meter correlates the resistance to oil pressure.


----------

